# Spray Rail



## hawaiifly (May 28, 2011)

I've seen these spray rails mostly on Mavericks. Where can you get them? Thinking about putting some on my action craft.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

If you have a shop that sells/cuts plastic especially sheets of plastic then you can have them cut out a set. The key is how the rub rail, deck cap and hull all come together. 

If your deck cap overhangs the hull and the rub rail sandwiches them together then your golden. The spray rails can be attached behind this gutter.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Maverick's come with those rails from factory. I believe it's just starboard or another black plastic put to deflect water downward, rather than outward. They do the trick on the Maverick's. I remember seeing a website that someone had posted on here years ago that had them. It was probably like 5 years ago that someone had posted them. Maybe Taco makes them? I remember they were made by a rub rail manufacturer, and I think I remember it being Taco.


----------



## captsethvernon (Jun 3, 2010)

Call Teak Isle, they have the pattern in Starboard. 8' long, 1/2" starboard by 3" wide.

www.teakisle.com they're in ocala fl


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

down load taco marine cat. pg. 11


----------



## --AL-- (Nov 28, 2012)

I notice there's two kinds of spray rail, the plastic strip type and the rub rail insert type (taco). Seems to me the taco rail is easier to install (if it fits your rub rail track)? Is one style more effective than the other at deflecting spray? And anyway, why don't I see all flats boats with spray rails? There would be no reason not to have them if they work. Everyone wants to stay dry.


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

> and the rub rail insert type (taco). Seems to me the taco rail is easier to install (if it fits your rub rail track)?


Where are these taco rails that fit rub rails you speak of????  That might be just the thing I have looking for.  I cant see them on their website.  Do you have a link?  I see the stick on but I think those will come off over time.
Thanks JB


----------



## cdaffin (Apr 4, 2012)

> And anyway, why don't I see all flats boats with spray rails? There would be no reason not to have them if they work. Everyone wants to stay dry.


The driest of the skiffs and flats boats build them into the hull mold.


----------



## --AL-- (Nov 28, 2012)

> > and the rub rail insert type (taco). Seems to me the taco rail is easier to install (if it fits your rub rail track)?
> 
> 
> Where are these taco rails that fit rub rails you speak of????  That might be just the thing I have looking for.  I cant see them on their website.  Do you have a link?  I see the stick on but I think those will come off over time.
> Thanks JB


I guess the Taco rail is the "stick on". It looked like a rub rail insert to me, I guess it wouldn't work up there on the rail anyway, I wasn't sure how these were supposed to work. I read some threads on hulltruth forum about the Taco rail. They work ok but eventually come off after a few seasons. Now I'm looking at these:
http://www.thesmartrail.com/
They're adhered on but they seem to work on large boats that go much faster than my 17'er. Anybody know anything about these?
Seems the "real" spray rails are glassed into the hull like ced pointed out.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

counter sink and screw into the hull w/ a little 3200


----------



## --AL-- (Nov 28, 2012)

> counter sink and screw into the hull w/ a little 3200


There's no way I'm gonna try that. I can just imagine the rail lengths in-between the screws sagging or whatever. 3200 all over the place, lol. Sounds like a very un-fun project. Then what if you don't install it in the ideal spot, the nighmare to tweak the thing, screw holes everywhere on the hull, no thx. The "smartrail" also looks like a pain as you have to remove hull material for the adhesive and again the problem of gluing it in the right spot.
The plastic shield seems like the least invasive option. And if its too long or short its way easier to adjust. Probably the cheapest option as well. Thanks guys.


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

> counter sink and screw into the hull w/ a little 3200


Heck no! No way in well ya know! I definitely like the idea of some thin starboard fasten to the underside of the lip where the rub rail sits. Most likely could remove the portion of rub rail then drill the lip fasten replace the rub rail.


----------



## Skiffskipper (Jul 12, 2019)

Looking for anyone in Southeast Michigan, Ohio, or thereabouts who installs spray rails or has had them installed. I have a 2008 Carolina Skiff DLV198 with a 2008 ETEC 115hp on Lake St. Clair. With changes in our climate regime, this Lake has become significantly windier and rougher/wetter riding on the average day than it was many years ago. PLEASE, help out an old fart 100% disabled veteran, grandpa, etc.: I am looking for the names of boat-work shops in this region that do fiberglass work. This should be a piece of cake for them. I'm going to put 2 sets of spray rails on: 1. on the reverse chines, and 2. just below the gunwhales.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

--AL-- said:


> what if you don't install it in the ideal spot


Video camera...
dirt cheep mini cams that take pretty good images. Load the boat to your "normal" weight, go up to your cruising speed and then use the cam on a stick to see exactly where the water rides up the side of your hull. Your installation would at least be in the right neighborhood.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/forming-starboard-for-spray-rails.3437/


----------

